
¡ Hhomestarter.org.. Y Combinator STEAM Domain Giveaway, and Dev Time Needed - adamclayman
http://www.hhomestarter.org/
======
adamclayman
Unclear.. was this uninteresting to the HN calm⁴unity? Was it poorly written
or n-direct? Why did this not reach the point of a few bullets of discussion?

This hhomestarter.org site concerns remodeling technology stacks to support
the weakest, those without direct access to the funds that would secure their
calmpetitive edge, lacking insight often into how to organize their
re:sources, facing massive credibility gaps that impede their ability to move
out of hand-to-mouth living. i'm not anywhere near the most ∱killfull person
on the site, and i'm not the right person to take this technical hhumanitarian
project forward, because i'm already too heavily loaded with other projects,
some of which have some priority.

Do i need to spend more time constructing a hh.andoff mechanism? Would it be
useful for Us to have a pro bono / taproot foundation segment of HN for
organizational tip-offs, kick-offs, and hh.andoffs? Is there, and i'm missing
it in some manner?

